# Mobile Pic's



## Rui_Santos (Jul 30, 2018)

*Samsung J7 + Apexel 25mm Macro lens 10x*




Strymon sp by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr




Alone by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr





Bee and flowers by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr




Fly by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr




Bee and Flower by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr




Bee by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr




Bee by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr




Bug by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jul 30, 2018)

VERY impressive.


----------



## Rui_Santos (Jul 30, 2018)

Rui_Santos said:


> *Samsung J7 + Apexel 25mm Macro lens 10x*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## waday (Jul 30, 2018)

Wow! Gorgeous shots!


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 30, 2018)

Rui, some beautiful macros!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2018)

VERY nice photos you have made! Are all of these phone shots? Wow!


----------



## weepete (Jul 31, 2018)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Rui_Santos (Jul 31, 2018)

Derrel said:


> VERY nice photos you have made! Are all of these phone shots? Wow!



Yes, these ones mobile's pic -Samsung J7 + Apexel 25mm Macro lens 10x


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 1, 2018)

The last one looks like it is giving you the " Oh hello there! I didn't see you " look. Really nice, especially for phone pics.


----------



## Rui_Santos (Aug 1, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The last one looks like it is giving you the " Oh hello there! I didn't see you " look. Really nice, especially for phone pics.


Thank you.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 1, 2018)

Now your just showing off!   Phone pics?  Great stuff!


----------



## Rui_Santos (Aug 1, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Phone pics?



Yes, they are. Thank you.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2018)

Rui_Santos said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > VERY nice photos you have made! Are all of these phone shots? Wow!
> ...



I found a decent unboxing video, showing the Apexel 25mm, 10-power phone accessory lens and mounting clamp. Looks great! The proof is in the photos you've made; this is a very nice,and capable, accessory for a smartphone camera!

Here is the YouTube video:


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Aug 1, 2018)

So about how far away from the subject were you in those pictures? Like from the lens to the insect. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Rui_Santos (Aug 1, 2018)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> So about how far away from the subject were you in those pictures? Like from the lens to the insect.



About 5cm


----------



## Rui_Santos (Aug 1, 2018)

Derrel said:


> capable, accessory for a smartphone camera!



I had several smartphone filters until I got to Apexel, after that I still could not find a better one. Thank you very much.


----------

